# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور جــديــد *** فن التصوير فائق السرعة ***

## البوب شريف

*فن التصوير فائق السرعة* *قام المصور ليندن جليدهيل بوضع هذه  السوائل المخلوطة ببقع من الطلاء  فوق سماعات صوت ذات طاقة عالية، ثم قام  بإيصالها بأجهزة تَزامن احترافية  (جهاز شوت استوب) لالتقاط الصورة المناسبة  في اللحظة المناسبة*

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

